

Ask HN: Founders, what title do you use in email? - ericb

I'm wondering what title people use when emailing customers?  For my load testing consultancy, I have to periodically send introductory emails to sales prospects, and I'm struggling with what I should call myself.  So I'm wondering, what do you list as your title in emails?
======
Frocer
Depends on how you want to be perceived. One of the most interesting article I
read talked about how this founder carries 2 business cards. When he meets
prospective clients, his title on the card says "VP of Sales" so his
organization seems much bigger than a 1 man shop. But if he is meeting
investors, he uses his CEO title card so he seems to be the one in control.

I think this scenario would apply to you pretty well :)

~~~
charlesju
I also like the VP of Sales pitch if you want an out in any negotiation, "well
I have to talk to higher management, but what if I could do xyz for you..."

------
byrneseyeview
_He carried two business cards: a plain one with just his name and another
that read "I'm CEO...Bitch."_

[http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/21129674/the_battle_f...](http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/21129674/the_battle_for_facebook/7)

------
zach
All my business cards I've chosen when working for other companies say only
"Programmer." I like that.

But when you're a founder or such, you have to cop to it. You don't want it to
look like you're evading responsibility or jerking people's chain.

So it's "CTO and Co-Founder" on my business cards and (when appropriate) on
email.

------
abalashov
I take after Mobutu, myself: (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobutu_Sese_Seko>)

"In 1972, Mobutu renamed himself Mobutu Sese Seko Nkuku Ngbendu Wa Za Banga
("The all-powerful warrior who, because of his endurance and inflexible will
to win, goes from conquest to conquest, leaving fire in his wake."), Mobutu
Sese Seko for short."

No, but seriously, I use "Principal." It conveys my central role in the
company from a financial perspective without having the dangers of sounding
pompous, pretentious or immodest to the ears of people who think "President"
or "CEO" is a bit lofty for a 1-3 man show.

~~~
ericb
Principal might be good--I've seen that used. I tried googling to figure out
what it implies exactly, and wasn't successful. Can define for me what it
"means" a little better?

~~~
abalashov
It has a somewhat flexible meaning, but is usually used to refer to the
partners (owners) of a business with an emphasis on the financial aspect of
their ownership. The ownership has to be significant; elementary shareholders
don't qualify. It is also sometimes used more loosely of corporate officers,
i.e. CxOs.

The signature of a principal is often required in serious contracts. In other
words, the defining attribute of a principal is his or her ability to
represent the firm in a legally binding way with no limitations.

------
brk
You should use whatever you think your actual title is at this point in time.
"President" or "Founder" would probably work well. For a small shop "CEO" and
"VP" titles can be a little over the top. 90% of the time, this isn't an
issue, but in some cases people will honestly have more of an impression of
"Oh, isn't that cute!" instead of "Oh, he is is the CEO". I guess what I'm
saying is that in general you will do well with no over or understating your
reality in the company.

Do what you say, say what you do.

------
ErrantX
It depends entirely on what your selling and what your client is like.

For example when I am prospecting work for my day job I always use "VP
<company>" or "Senior Analyst"

On the other hand for my own company I usually choose something light
heartened related to the rest of the mail: "the man" or "the tech guy" etc. it
goes down quite well.

------
idlewords
Just use your name and explain in human language what you do.

~~~
alexsolo
What about in the signature?

I usually don't put any titles in the actual email itself. In the signature, I
sometimes go with Co-founder, other times, just put the company name.

------
warwick
Generally I sign emails to customers with my title as "Developer". When you're
responding to a support email or a pre-sale email, a lot of customers think
it's very cool that they can contact the guy who built the product, not some
random support person.

------
ScottWhigham
I don't use a title.

Scott Whigham

LearnItFirst

<phone>

<fax>

<http://www.learnitfirst.com>

------
lucumo
Just my name and my company's name. We're dealing mostly with consumer's
though.

------
bdmac97
I've just been using Founder... especially since it's jut me here.

------
andrewljohnson
It depends... when speaking with people I want to make deals with, I use my
title. If I'm dealing with users/customers, I just ID myself as co-founder.

------
zandorg
I put my degree BSc (Hons) even though a friend says it's irrelevant.

I earned those letters dammit!

~~~
sho
Sorry to say this but .. I agree with your friend. Your qualifications are
pretty much irrelevant in an email; mentioning them anyway may well be taken
negatively by some people.

Still, at least it's a respectable degree. I once had to converse regularly
with a guy who signed his emails "(full name), M.C.S.E.", flaunting those
letters like they were equivalent to Medical Doctor or Order of the British
Empire or something. Needless to say, merciless ridicule ensued.

~~~
zandorg
I'd rather have THAT than my stupid degree!

~~~
sho
Ha! Believe me .. no you wouldn't. In many circles an MCSE is like an anti-
qualification in that unless the person has a good excuse, it is often viewed
as a negative. At best it's neutral. And any employer wanting one - steer
clear.

In my humble opinion, of course.

------
hwijaya
Optimist Prime at Blindoptimists

------
yef
Call yourself what you are, don't be too cute, keep yourself out of Valleywag.

------
p01nd3xt3r
I use the title of "Product Manager" because that is what role I play.

------
delano
VP Sales.

------
effektz
Make something up, make yourself the "Senior Sale Maker"

------
leviathant
Chief Nerd

~~~
leviathant
Really, a downvote for that? I answered the question truthfully -
<http://theninhotline.net/features/staff/>

~~~
pbhj
Or nearly truthfully (ie not!) "Founder, Chief Nerd".

~~~
pbhj
Well I got a down vote for correcting your false assertion, so karma is
restored, or somesuch.

------
tdavis
Janitor

------
rokhayakebe
Depends on who I am emailing.

Creative Director, Business Development manager, Creatively Directing Product
Development.

------
jasonlbaptiste
Sincerely,

Paul Blart

Mall Cop

~~~
dmpayton
Do not lie to me.

------
erlanger
Casual: First name

Introduction: Full name

Sales email: Full name + "\nOwner, {{ company }}"

------
sho
Vice President for Special Projects

